# Ping6 to FreeBSD server doesn't work.  Ping6 out does.



## Casual_User (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello,

I've configured my FreeBSD server to run dual stack (IPv4 through DHCP and IPv6 statically).  I also have two jails running on the server configured with dual stack.  From the host (server) and both the jails I have IPv4 and IPv6 internet access.  I can ping the server and jails from my network.  I cannot ping6 to the server or jails.

I cannot seem to find any clues as to the cause of the issue.

Here is the IPv6 bit of my rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_bge0_ipv6="inet6 2604:6400:4020::105/64"       # Set the IPv6 address
ipv6_defaultrouter="2604:6400:4020::100"                # Set the IPv6 default router
```

Here is the results, from my one of my jails, for my IPv6 testing:


```
root@DC1:/ # fetch http://ip6only.me
ip6only.me                                            2013  B   12 MBps    00s
root@DC1:/ # drill ip6only.me AAAA
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 61516
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; ip6only.me.    IN    AAAA

;; ANSWER SECTION:
ip6only.me.    5218    IN    AAAA    2607:f0d0:3802:84::128

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.2.101
;; WHEN: Sat Jul 27 12:58:22 2019
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 56
root@DC1:/ # route -6 show 2607:f0d0:3802:84::128
route: route has not been found
root@DC1:/ # netstat -rn6
Routing tables

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags     Netif Expire
::101                             link#4                        UHS         lo0
2604:6400:4020::101               link#2                        UHS         lo0
```

I can ping6 out from my server:

```
root@SERVER:/etc # ping6 www.google.com
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2604:6400:4020::105 --> 2607:f8b0:400b:80f::2004
16 bytes from 2607:f8b0:400b:80f::2004, icmp_seq=0 hlim=57 time=7.141 ms
16 bytes from 2607:f8b0:400b:80f::2004, icmp_seq=1 hlim=57 time=6.814 ms
16 bytes from 2607:f8b0:400b:80f::2004, icmp_seq=2 hlim=57 time=6.677 ms
^C
--- www.google.com ping6 statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 6.677/6.877/7.141/0.195 ms
```

But it cannot ping6 to my FreeBSD server:

```
Mac-Pro:~ $ ping 192.168.2.105
PING 192.168.2.105 (192.168.2.105): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.2.105: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.321 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.2.105: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.320 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.2.105: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.377 ms
^C
--- 192.168.2.105 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.320/0.339/0.377/0.027 ms

Mac-Pro:~ $ ping6 2604:6400:4020::105
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2604:6400:4020::395 --> 2604:6400:4020::105
^C
--- 2604:6400:4020::105 ping6 statistics ---
96 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

I do not have a firewall running on the FreeBSD server.  I have a dedicated firewall box that serves as my gateway & DHCP server for my network.

Thank you for any guidance.


----------

